# Habenaria radiata "Ginga"



## Linus_Cello (Aug 30, 2017)

My H. radiata "Ginga" blooming. Same flowers, but the leaves are variegated. From Kusamono Gardens: http://www.kusamonogardens.com/shop/egret-orchid

Whom I learned from Noaki: 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43472


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2017)

Is it the angle or are the flowers jumbo size for type?
They look huge to me.


----------



## blondie (Aug 30, 2017)

Beautiful a wounderfull species congrats


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 30, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is it the angle or are the flowers jumbo size for type?
> They look huge to me.



I think angle, but also small plant?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2017)

That too. 
Much shorter than mine.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 31, 2017)

Attractive flowers. Congrats


----------



## naoki (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nice, Linus. Are you growing it in a tray of water?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 31, 2017)

naoki said:


> Very nice, Linus. Are you growing it in a tray of water?



It's in a tub with lotus and other bog plants. In that black pot for display.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats. I couldn't keep mine alive.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 1, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Congrats. I couldn't keep mine alive.



How did you grow yours?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> How did you grow yours?


It's been awhile since I've had one, but I'm guessing I kept it too wet.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2017)

I think they would need very bright light, and constantly damp but airy roots. If they can grow on bogs then those plants usually grow up in the moss that's floating or above the water line, and usually water that wicks up but also lots of air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2018)

One flower this year:





(the new "Hisyo" double flowering one is in bud, will post pics when it opens)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 29, 2018)

"Hisyo" in bloom:


----------



## naoki (Aug 30, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

